# My boas



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

heres a couple I have bred and raised


----------



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## obregon562 (Aug 13, 2008)

lovely boas! all contrictors?

you have some amazing morphs! do you sell at all? wow very nice!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 14, 2008)

love the albino one  and a very nice set up there


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 14, 2008)

I used to have a corn snake, but he escaped and we never found her again! Yep, boas are fantastic creatures! Are they hard to breed?


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 14, 2008)

That is an incredible set up!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Aug 15, 2008)

its about patiance and luck!!!!. Thanx all for the replies.


----------



## ismart (Aug 15, 2008)

Very nice setup! I wish i could be as organized with my pets as you are.


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool. :lol: How big do they grow?


----------

